# Mise à jour App Store



## Maxime2512 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjou, depuis la mise à jour iOS 7, lorsque je met à jour mes applications sur App Store il me les met à jour mais ces applications restent présentés et on peut appuyer que sur ouvrir. Suis je le seul?


----------



## Lz (20 Septembre 2013)

Pareil que vous, je pense que c'est normal, même si c'est gênant à mon goût ...


----------



## Michke (22 Septembre 2013)

les mises à jour se font automatiquement , je crois que l'historique ne reste que 2 -3 jours.


----------

